# Fan Xpert 2 Lüftersteuerung



## Kenny2311 (6. Mai 2015)

*Fan Xpert 2 Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grade dabei, das erste Mal meine CPU zu übertakten. Ich habe ein ASUS P8Z77-V, weshalb ich FanXpert2 als Lüftersteuerung verwenden wollte. Allerdings orientiert sich die Lüftersteuerung nach der von Asus ausgelesenen CPU Temperatur. Diese ist laut CoreTemp aber unter Last ca. 20°C zu niedrig, also laufen auch die Lüfter selbst bei Prime95 nicht mit 100%.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
-ist diese Differenz normal?
-orientieren sich andere Programme wie Speedfan an den selben Werten/Sensoren wie Asus? Oder an denen von CoreTemp?
-ist es möglich mit anderen Programmen die Lüfter zu steuern oder muss FanXpert zuvor deaktiviert werden?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß 
Kenny


----------



## kegg (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fan Xpert 2 Lüftersteuerung*

FanXpert muss ja gar nicht installiert sein. Aber wie kommst du auf die Idee dass CoreTemp zu 100% richtig ist und die ASUS Software falsch.

Du kannst wenn du Lust hast alles mit Speedfan steuern. Sonst nutz FanXpert und stell eine eigene Kurve ein und stell sie so ein, wie du denkst dass es passt. Kannst doch gedanklich die 20 K addieren.


----------



## Kenny2311 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fan Xpert 2 Lüftersteuerung*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort 

Ich habe schon öfter gelesen, dass AI Suite die CPU Temperatur an einer anderen Stelle ausliest. Ich dachte nur, ich sollte mich an den Werten von CoreTemp orientieren, weil das Programm für alle OCer empfohlen wird. 
Klar kann ich die Steuerkurve bei FanXpert einfach um 20K verschieben, allerdings weiß ich dann ja immernoch nicht an welche Werte ich mich halten soll. Ich will ja auch nicht, dass meine Lüfter schon viel zu früh mit voller Lautstärke drehen. Ich habe jetzt häufig gehört, dass  Bereiche von 70°C bis 80°C unter Last(Prime95) so das Maximum sind (24/7). Bezieht sich das dann auf CoreTemp?


----------



## RRe36 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fan Xpert 2 Lüftersteuerung*

Ich denke FanXpert liest die Temperatur des Sensors im CPU Sockel aus. Die ist für gewöhnlich niedriger als die in der CPU.


----------



## Kenny2311 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fan Xpert 2 Lüftersteuerung*

Und wie sind so die Grenzwerte für die beiden Temperaturen? Ich schätze, die 70-80°C beziehen sich auf die CPU und nicht den Sockel?


----------



## kegg (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fan Xpert 2 Lüftersteuerung*



Kenny2311 schrieb:


> Ich will ja auch nicht, dass meine Lüfter schon viel zu früh mit voller Lautstärke drehen. Ich habe jetzt häufig gehört, dass  Bereiche von 70°C bis 80°C unter Last(Prime95) so das Maximum sind (24/7). Bezieht sich das dann auf CoreTemp?



70 / 80 °C sind dann bei den einzelnen Kernen gemeint. Somit bezieht sich das auf die CoreTemp Temperatur. RRe36 hat hier vollkommen recht. Das ASUS Tool liest diesen Wert der Sockel Temperatur aus. Den kannst du auch mit HardwareMonitor oder Ähnlichem auslesen. Der ist aber nicht unbedingt gut dazu geeignet den Lüfter zu regeln. Funktioniert auch aber, ich hab FanXpert selber eine zeitlang genutzt, es ist mühselig da eine gescheite Kurve hinzubekommen.

Versuch dich mal an Speedfan -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...utze-ich-speedfan.html?highlight=how+speedfan
Wenn du es mit eigener Kurve regeln lässt funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Bei mir steht der Hysterese Wert auf 10 K. Der Wert sorgt dafür, dass die Differenz mind. 10 K groß sein muss, damit ein niedrigerer Wert für die Spannung gewählt wird.


----------



## Kenny2311 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fan Xpert 2 Lüftersteuerung*

Super, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe  ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit mal mit SpeedFan außeinander setzen.


----------

